# Impalas and Viejitos,Reno chapters



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Back again for our 5th annual Bbq August 7th Hot August Nites weekend


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16653238
> *Back again for our 5th annual Bbq August 7th Hot August Nites weekend
> *


     LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT AGAIN, WHATS UP REN ,HOWS THE FAMILY DOING......


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You already know LO*LYSTICS C.C. will be their.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club+Feb 21 2010, 08:19 PM~16682257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing you guys here


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

WHATS CRACKIN? VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Compadres Bomb Club will be there! Can't wait GREAT event!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Feb 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16696246
> *Compadres Bomb Club will be there!  Can't wait GREAT event!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Feb 23 2010, 12:44 PM~16701225
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I love this event. Boulevard Image will be in the house.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Alma Latina will be there we had a good ass time last year :biggrin:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ORALE


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  rollerz only will be there


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 23 2010, 05:10 PM~16703204
> * Alma Latina will be there we had a good ass time last year :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEA GOING WITH MY 20PACK :biggrin: :biggrin: BAD ASS BAR-B-Q HOMIE, HERES OUR FLYER FOR OUR CAR SHOW LOVE TO HAVE VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE BRO!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 23 2010, 03:02 PM~16701958
> *I love this event. Boulevard Image will be in the house.
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 23 2010, 09:46 PM~16706717
> *FUCK YEA GOING WITH MY 20PACK :biggrin:  :biggrin: BAD ASS BAR-B-Q HOMIE, HERES OUR FLYER FOR OUR CAR SHOW LOVE TO HAVE VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE BRO!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


ORALE  2- 36PAKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 23 2010, 03:02 PM~16701958
> *I love this event. Boulevard Image will be in the house.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Feb 24 2010, 09:13 PM~16717089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Feb 25 2010, 01:46 PM~16723389
> *TO THE TOP
> *


ye ye ye ye yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 25 2010, 03:28 PM~16724383
> *ye ye ye ye yeah!!!!!!!!!
> *


yyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia :wow: yia.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Feb 25 2010, 05:13 PM~16725337
> *yyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia :wow: yia.
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

REN WHERE YOU AT...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Feb 27 2010, 12:03 PM~16742094
> *REN WHERE YOU AT...
> *



Right here brotha hella hangover


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 1 2010, 02:59 PM~16762403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Final Chapter will be in the house!.......TTT Impalas and Viejitos :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 1 2010, 05:58 PM~16763912
> *Final Chapter will be in the house!.......TTT Impalas and Viejitos  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:  :naughty:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

NASTY TIME!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16653238
> *Back again for our 5th annual Bbq August 7th Hot August Nites weekend
> *


Whats up Impalas, hope to see you guys at the U.S. Motorsports Challenge this July. Let me know if you need something regarding info on the show.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY+Mar 2 2010, 09:31 AM~16770957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah send me the info


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 2 2010, 11:32 AM~16771932
> *:0
> Yeah send me the info
> *


Whats the address you want me to send flyers and reg forms to.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

U already know I'm gonna ask for the flyer Ren!  where's it at?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 4 2010, 04:28 PM~16797812
> *U already know I'm gonna ask for the flyer Ren!   where's it at?
> *



Not done yet. Ill get one to you as soon as there done


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 4 2010, 05:40 PM~16798493
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *



Oscar ill stop by in a bit


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 5 2010, 05:05 PM~16807826
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wuz homie


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 6 2010, 04:58 PM~16810180
> *
> wuz homie
> *


what,s up locos!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Going out tonite homie wanna go


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 5 2010, 09:58 PM~16810180
> *
> wuz homie
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Mar 2 2010, 09:31 AM~16770957
> *NASTY TIME!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Beto


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16830776
> *What up Beto
> *


ZUP REN


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 9 2010, 07:08 PM~16843427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 10 2010, 05:50 PM~16853367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS TO THE TOP*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama: :drama: :drama: TTT


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: T T T :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 12 2010, 04:50 PM~16873480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Mar 14 2010, 05:39 PM~16888979
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Nasty Time :0


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Mar 14 2010, 05:39 PM~16888979
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Que Hondas Con Tigo PePE Nasty :biggrin:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

QVOLE George. Aqui limpiando mi 38 ya que esta chingon el dia.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16896160
> * QVOLE George. Aqui limpiando mi 38 ya que esta chingon el dia.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Beto


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16908460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 9 2010, 03:55 PM~16841280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REN MY BROTHER, WERE GOING TO HAVE TO PARK SIDE BY SIDE, SO GET YOUR RIDE READY! :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16908460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR AND FOTO!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16908460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: very clean 67 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 16 2010, 03:10 PM~16908460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


David's 67 from LIFE in SanDiego CC


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Mar 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16908880
> *REN MY BROTHER, WERE GOING TO HAVE TO PARK SIDE BY SIDE, SO GET YOUR RIDE READY!  :biggrin:
> *




I'll be ready brotha :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:wave: :wave: NASTY TIME!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

MONTOYA'S C.C will be there


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

QUE ONDA RAZA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Mar 21 2010, 06:52 PM~16955449
> *MONTOYA'S C.C will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 21 2010, 07:41 PM~16955808
> *QUE ONDA RAZA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: VIEJITOS TTT
> *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Mar 21 2010, 06:52 PM~16955449
> *MONTOYA'S C.C will be there
> *



Cool look forward to seeing you there


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q VOLE GEORGE VIEJITOS ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 22 2010, 05:18 PM~16965263
> *Q VOLE GEORGE VIEJITOS ...
> *


 que hondas. beto :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16969749
> *TTT for the Homies
> *



Whats up homie how you been


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

bad ass BBQ '' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 23 2010, 06:44 AM~16971844
> *Whats up homie how you been
> *


I been alright i cant wait to come down and party with you guys.
:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 AM~16972286
> *bad ass BBQ '' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 AM~16972286
> *bad ass BBQ '' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there...
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

boom town still got all you can eat lobsters ?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Mar 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16982346
> *boom town still got all you can eat lobsters ?
> *



Yup here you go Homie

Whole Maine Lobster Buffet - All You Can Eat
Reno Buffet
Friday-Monday • 3 - 9pm
Including all of your buffet favorites


Champagne Brunch Buffet
Sunday • 9am - 2pm
Eggs • French Toast • Sausage • Bacon • Potatoes • Fruit • And more!


For more details, please call 775.345.6000

Hours of Operation:

Friday - Monday 3 - 9pm
Sundays 9am -2pm


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 24 2010, 04:38 PM~16989371
> *Yup here you go Homie
> 
> Whole Maine Lobster Buffet - All You Can Eat
> ...


 :biggrin: ren very nice info. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 25 2010, 03:15 PM~16999947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How far is the hotel from the show. Ill bring this up at the meeting next week


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...ca&ie=UTF8&z=13

Its about 8 miles. The hotel is nice with a bar/nightclub inside on weekends. Hotel is right across the street from Arden Mall. Regular room rates are $135-140


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

QVO REN IS RAINING AQUI EN WASHINGTON


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

We are going to try to make it to this show!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

THIS IS A REAL GOOD SHOW,  AND IT GET'S BETTER EVERY YEAR!!!


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

:wave: *TTT*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17023431
> *:wave: TTT
> *


TTT :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Got Trophy's I Do_@Mar 26 2010, 08:52 PM~17012926
> *We are going to try to make it to this show!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17016844
> *THIS IS A REAL GOOD SHOW,   AND IT GET'S BETTER EVERY YEAR!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q VOLE TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 29 2010, 10:36 PM~17040538
> *Q VOLE TTT
> *



You still in Washifas Beto?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 30 2010, 02:39 PM~17045960
> *You still in Washifas Beto?
> *


YESIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 30 2010, 08:33 PM~17049995
> *YESIFAS :biggrin:
> *



you call my brother


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

the new one is coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17071702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17071702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

EJELE Q VO.....


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

que onda beto ya estas en montana


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 3 2010, 10:39 AM~17085161
> *que onda beto ya estas en montana
> *


 :yessad: :naughty:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

IN THE HOUSE


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :wow:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> > IN THE HOUSE
> > Nice :wow:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 4 2010, 10:08 PM~17097589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

VIEJITOS GONE WILD!!!!!!! ASTA MONTANA, DAAAAAAAMMMM


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Homies


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

YO YO YO WAZZZZZZZAAAAA UP. NASTY TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Apr 13 2010, 08:52 PM~17185358
> *YO YO YO WAZZZZZZZAAAAA UP. NASTY TIME!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

beto where you at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 16 2010, 08:12 PM~17216884
> *TTT
> *



YYeeeee yyeeeeeeeeeeee yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Reno


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 18 2010, 09:04 PM~17232530
> *What up Reno
> *


Que pasa Ren :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:uh:  :dunno:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 22 2010, 11:58 AM~17271192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 22 2010, 11:58 AM~17271192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :wow:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 27 2010, 12:36 PM~17319022
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :wow:
> *


 ta :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Apr 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17333110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Lo Lystics will be coming up to Reno  We always have a good time there.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 30 2010, 11:58 PM~17357463
> *Lo Lystics will be coming up to Reno   We always have a good time there.
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ZUP YYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIA.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17359354
> *ZUP  YYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIA.
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

''WEEKENDZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE..............


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78+Apr 30 2010, 11:58 PM~17357463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool looking forward to seeing you guys here :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@May 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17374619
> *''WEEKENDZ ONLY'' WILL BE THERE..............
> *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17385851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q VOLE TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17385851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*<span style=\'color:green\'>TTT :biggrin: </span>*_


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 9 2010, 10:29 AM~17434269
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TTT :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 9 2010, 10:44 AM~17434349
> *
> *




What up Jorge


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Que pasa ren!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 10 2010, 09:04 PM~17449270
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 12 2010, 12:47 PM~17466784
> *:biggrin:
> *



How you been fool? I was gonna put up some missing cholo posters :biggrin: havent seen you in a while :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 13 2010, 07:55 PM~17483197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

pinchi !!!!!george como la guejas!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: t :cheesy: t  t


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

Q-VO George ya eres todo un cibernetico? :wow: ? :wow: ? :wow:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@May 18 2010, 06:52 AM~17515932
> *Q-VO George ya eres todo un cibernetico? :wow: ? :wow: ? :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like its going to be a firme event, going to have to make it out there this year.  :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@May 17 2010, 11:52 AM~17515932
> *Q-VO George ya eres todo un cibernetico? :wow: ? :wow: ? :wow:
> *


Q-VO PEPS QUE MILAGROSO TE ESCONDES COMO SOMEONE I KNOW.SABES QUIEN Q NO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@May 17 2010, 07:27 PM~17520698
> *Sounds like its going to be a firme event, going to have to make it out there this year.    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 17 2010, 08:48 PM~17521944
> *Q-VO PEPS QUE MILAGROSO TE ESCONDES COMO SOMEONE I KNOW.SABES QUIEN Q NO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

sorry I could'nt make it George my grandfather passed away I was getting ready to leave to Washington. Ill hit you up when I get back


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 18 2010, 06:06 PM~17532398
> *sorry I could'nt make it George my grandfather passed away I was getting ready to leave to Washington. Ill hit you up when I get back
> *


Don't worry, im sorry for your lost. i send my condelences to your family and you. Much respect.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey george your making this tread another ramdon pictures!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17535845
> *hey george your making this tread  another ramdon pictures!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 12 2010, 02:33 PM~17467616
> *How you been fool? I was gonna put up some missing cholo posters  :biggrin: havent seen you in a while :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW ME WORK, WORK


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 19 2010, 06:30 PM~17544463
> *U KNOW ME WORK, WORK
> *


   me 2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP *_


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 13 2010, 07:55 PM~17483197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@May 20 2010, 11:07 PM~17558851
> *FUCK YEA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


    :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17546730
> *   me 2
> *


Q VOLE MI GEOREGE DONDE TE ESCONDES


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 21 2010, 05:20 PM~17565306
> *Q VOLE MI GEOREGE DONDE TE ESCONDES
> *


AQUI EN LA HEALINGSTONE.Y TU COMO ESTARRRRR. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 23 2010, 10:55 AM~17577051
> *
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  uffin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 24 2010, 11:11 AM~17586800
> *TTT  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 24 2010, 11:11 AM~17586800
> *TTT  uffin:
> *



Whats up Jen


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 25 2010, 04:52 PM~17601896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VO VIEJITOS HOW THE FAMILIA??


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 NASTY TME


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17626997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Jose got third place mild custom at the Socios show yesterday


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 31 2010, 11:44 PM~17661243
> *Jose got third place mild custom at the Socios show yesterday
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17626997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 31 2010, 11:44 PM~17661243
> *Jose got third place mild custom at the Socios show yesterday
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 31 2010, 09:05 PM~17658468
> *
> *


CARNAL,, question 4 you,,, is deer park walkin distance to the nugett n sparks,,,will ck ltr 4 answer,,, GRACIAS -- BPCC,,STOCKTON


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PCHES N CREM 64_@Jun 8 2010, 10:45 AM~17727456
> *CARNAL,, question 4 you,,, is deer park walkin distance to the nugett n sparks,,,will ck ltr 4 answer,,, GRACIAS -- BPCC,,STOCKTON
> *


Q-VO BPCC :biggrin: IT'S LIKE 5 BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE NUGGET


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 8 2010, 02:16 PM~17728858
> *Q-VO BPCC :biggrin: IT'S LIKE 5 BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE NUGGET
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL,, :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> GRACIAS  CARNAL,,   :thumbsup:
> [/quote :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 30 2010, 11:58 PM~17357463
> *Lo Lystics will be coming up to Reno   We always have a good time there.
> *


I'll see you up their Hector!  
You better take the ride....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jun 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17769152
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jun 17 2010, 10:41 PM~17821329
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:ninja: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PNASTY_@Jun 20 2010, 02:50 PM~17839598
> *
> *


Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Jun 20 2010, 06:38 PM~17840707
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871236
> *to the top
> *


Q-VO


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jun 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17887745
> *
> *



Yeeyeeee yeeeeee yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be there we have more cars coming up this year because we always have a good time in Reno.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jun 25 2010, 06:05 PM~17888597
> *LO*LYSTICS will be there we have more cars coming up this year because we always have a good time in Reno.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jun 25 2010, 06:05 PM~17888597
> *LO*LYSTICS will be there we have more cars coming up this year because we always have a good time in Reno.
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TO THE TOP TO VIEJITOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WE HAD A BLAST KICKING IT WITH U GUYS AT THE SHOW LAST NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 28 2010, 07:56 AM~17899037
> *TO THE TOP TO VIEJITOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE HAD A BLAST KICKING IT WITH U GUYS AT THE SHOW LAST NIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE, WE GOT FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17902884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17902884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17939272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not much loco


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Where is everyone?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 1 2010, 09:58 PM~17941704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WWWAAASSS UUUPPP RENNN Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:ninja: :drama:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>TO THE TOP</span>*


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 1 2010, 09:58 PM~17941704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: wut up fool....... yia


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jul 7 2010, 05:38 PM~17986180
> *:roflmao:  wut up fool....... yia
> *



What you been up too


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

MUCHO HOT!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

FEW MORE WEEKS hno: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

cant wait for hot aug nights. i will try to make alma car show be in tahoe for there hot aug night 29 30 31 then headed to reno on the 2 so if any of the homies doing anything during the week in reno let me know


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T t t


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 8 2010, 09:00 PM~17998251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

GETTING READY JUST GOT THE TROPHYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 11 2010, 12:15 AM~18015059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice throfies cunado :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 11 2010, 12:15 AM~18015059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 11 2010, 07:52 AM~18016002
> * NICE!!!!!! :wow:
> *


60 trophys :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18031480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 4 2010, 04:31 AM~17957214
> *  :ninja:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 12 2010, 09:48 PM~18031480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Booked my rooms yesterday :biggrin: So I'm ready to go


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18048080
> *Booked my rooms yesterday :biggrin: So I'm ready to go
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18048080
> *Booked my rooms yesterday :biggrin: So I'm ready to go
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17989455
> *What you been up too
> *


GOT BACK YESTERDAY


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

can`t wait!! It`s always a good time in Reno.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jul 17 2010, 05:12 PM~18070461
> *can`t wait!! It`s always a good time in Reno.
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18048080
> *Booked my rooms yesterday :biggrin: So I'm ready to go
> *



What day you gettin here


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 19 2010, 01:28 PM~18083699
> *What day you gettin here
> *


Friday bro as far as the time goes I cant say i'm caravaning in w/ Kiki and some of the other fellas in the morning.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 20 2010, 09:58 PM~18098683
> *Friday bro as far as the time goes I cant say i'm caravaning in w/ Kiki and some of the other fellas in the morning.
> *



Cool see you then


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

need an exact adress for everything ......comin out from the bay area to check it out ......Bay Boy Photography TTT ........who's ready to get some clean pics ???


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 20 2010, 09:58 PM~18098683
> *Friday bro as far as the time goes I cant say i'm caravaning in w/ Kiki and some of the other fellas in the morning.
> *


See u guyz friday night... :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jul 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18107900
> *See u guyz friday night... :biggrin:
> *



Matt Deeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

VIEJITOS Y IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

To the top


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 25 2010, 11:01 AM~18136102
> *To the top
> *


to the top


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 25 2010, 05:15 PM~18137975
> *to the top
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 29 2010, 12:37 PM~18174915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2010, 05:17 PM~18048080
> *Booked my rooms yesterday :biggrin: So I'm ready to go
> *


Where you staying at.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

see you guys next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*  TTT  <span style=\'colorrange\'> TTT  </span>*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 29 2010, 06:58 PM~18179146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Got everything ready for next week Impalas and Viejitos to the top


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18185284
> *Got everything ready for next week Impalas and Viejitos to the top
> *


  I'M READY TO COOK ALL THE GREAT FOOD :biggrin: MMMMMMM!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18185284
> *Got everything ready for next week Impalas and Viejitos to the top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm coming from Sac, what time does the move in start?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 30 2010, 09:29 AM~18185381
> * I'M READY TO COOK ALL THE GREAT FOOD :biggrin: MMMMMMM!!!
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Is the BBQ & show at the same place as last year?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Aug 1 2010, 12:49 PM~18195369
> *Is the BBQ & show at the same place as last year?
> *


yes, it is!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

too bad all of our members couldnt make it but one of us will be there to support from san fran ... 

ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 1 2010, 10:45 AM~18198908
> *too bad all of our members couldnt make it but one of us will be there to support from san fran ...
> 
> ttt
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 31 2010, 04:10 PM~18194896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

q vole george ? como la cruda haora :wow:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Aug 1 2010, 11:11 AM~18199078
> *q vole george ? como la cruda haora :wow:
> *


 :happysad: I think I need one of this







:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 1 2010, 07:39 PM~18202111
> *:happysad: I think I need one of this
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## 72cad (Mar 25, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 72cad (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72cad_@Aug 1 2010, 11:30 PM~18204179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Aug 2 2010, 03:50 PM~18209221
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VOLE


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72cad_@Aug 1 2010, 11:30 PM~18204179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats old school


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

No time for move in, no time for the show? Anybody got details?


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Aug 3 2010, 04:36 PM~18212740
> *No time for move in, no time for the show?  Anybody got details?
> *


the show is from 10:00am to 5:00pm, free food from 12:00 to 2:00pm first comes first serves


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Aug 2 2010, 10:01 PM~18213010
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Aug 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18212474
> *TTT
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Are they having the night time Car Hop at the A&W this year?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 3 2010, 11:54 PM~18223764
> *It might not happen this year. the property owner tripp'n on people get'n hurt thats what i was told. Fri night u guy's should come check out the club we are throw'n on the strip!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I`ll take a cruz by and check it out


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 2 2010, 10:17 PM~18213184
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

me and my boy where talking bout going to reno so maybe if we go will stop by


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18232655
> *me and my boy where talking bout going to reno so maybe if we go will stop by
> *


  come on down


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY REN WE SHOULD BE UP THERE AROUND NOON TOMORROW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANNED


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

QVO REN 25hrs 45min TILL ROLL OUT 
FREIAS FREIAS TIME WHEN WE ROLLINGINTOURTOWN  

QVO FRANK UKNOWN WE BRAKE FOR FREIAS.... ITS GOING TO BE A FUNKY GOOD TIME GOOD THING IS ITS NOT GOING TO BE HOT WHEN WE ROLLUPTHERE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

YA MERO :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 5 2010, 02:56 AM~18234106
> *HEY REN WE SHOULD BE UP THERE AROUND NOON TOMORROW IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLANNED
> *


I'll be there around 2............    :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.1961_@Aug 5 2010, 06:17 AM~18234434
> *QVO REN 25hrs 45min TILL ROLL OUT
> FREIAS FREIAS TIME WHEN WE ROLLINGINTOURTOWN
> 
> ...


.

Let me know when you get into town


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*TOMORROW WE'LL BE*







:biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 6 2010, 01:19 PM~18246313
> * TOMORROW WE'LL BE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SEE YOU GUYZ 2MORROW.........


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 6 2010, 08:02 PM~18248509
> *SEE YOU GUYZ 2MORROW.........
> 
> 
> ...


    YUBA CITY IMPALAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

time to hit the road 

VIEJITOS SAN JOAQUIN IN DA HOUSE!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CC WATS TO THANKS IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS FOR A GREAT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Impalas and Viejitos car clubs for a great time. The food was good, the people were great and a chance to check out all the rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

had a great time at the bbq. you guys do a great job at gettin the clubs together out here in reno. cant wait for next yr :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Impalas & Viejitos for the great event we had a nice time. We will see you again next year.


Boulevard Image Car Club


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Aug 8 2010, 01:15 PM~18258047
> *had a great time at the bbq. you guys do a great job at gettin the clubs together out here in reno. cant wait for next yr :biggrin:
> *


X2
Anyone know if the little one that fell is ok? I hate seeing kids get hurt. It looked like his mouth was bleeding when they ran by us.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a good time!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Impala's and Viejitos, thank you for showing the love to the folks that came from out of town. You guys had a great show and I had a good time. The beer across the street was a good thing too. See you on the first Saturday of next August. I like the pic of my big body too.


----------



## 72cad (Mar 25, 2010)

ttt :h5: :drama:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to Impalas and Viejitos for a great time. You know we are their again next year.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 8 2010, 08:50 PM~18260708
> *Thanks to Impalas and Viejitos for a great time. You know we are their again next year.
> *


Thank We all had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks IMPALAS & VIEJITOS,, had a great time,, good show n great food,,, see nxt year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Had a good time at the show  Here are some pics of the event


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

DRASTIC CHANGES MODESTO HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PCHES N CREM 64+Aug 9 2010, 08:29 AM~18263640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*VIEJITOS Y IMPALAS WANT TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS THE CAME TO SUPPORT OUR 5TH ANNUAL FAMILY BBQ*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*THE COOK'S :biggrin: *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Q-VO HUGO :biggrin: DUKE-65


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18267668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP GEORGE .   
VIEJITOS RENO AND IMPALAS PUT ON ONE HELLAVA PICINIC BRO ,YOU GUYS GOT DOWN ..THANKS FOR THE SHIRT AND THE BOTTLES :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO HEAD BACK UP AGAIN TO HANG OUT .THANK YOU TO ALL THE VIEJITOS FROM THE RENO CHAPTER FOR MAKING US FEEL AT HOME AND FEEL LIKE FAMILY FROM THE SAN JOAQUIN VIEJITOS .HUGO SAN JOAQUIN IN DA HOUSE..


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a lot more pics, but I always have trouble with this uploader


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*SINICLE NICE PICS* :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you Impalas and Viejitos......Great show and even greater food....big up's to all the cooks!

Final Chapter had a great time.....See you next year


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

http://ww2.kolotv.com/global/video/popup/p...ws&vt1=v&h1=5th Annual Family Barbecue Benefits Family&d1=80167&redirUrl=www.kolotv.com&activePane=info&LaunchPageAdTag=homepage&clipFormat=flv

Gary and Sapos interview at the BBQ


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Aug 9 2010, 09:05 PM~18270551
> *WHAT'S UP GEORGE .
> VIEJITOS RENO AND IMPALAS PUT ON ONE HELLAVA PICINIC BRO ,YOU GUYS GOT DOWN ..THANKS FOR THE SHIRT AND THE BOTTLES  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO HEAD BACK UP AGAIN TO HANG OUT .THANK YOU TO ALL THE VIEJITOS FROM THE RENO CHAPTER FOR MAKING US FEEL AT HOME AND FEEL LIKE FAMILY FROM THE SAN JOAQUIN VIEJITOS .HUGO SAN JOAQUIN IN DA HOUSE..
> *


 :biggrin: Glad you all were able to make it and we always want everyone to feel welcome. We appreciate everyone coming down and just having a good time.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks viejo47. I got more, I'll post them when I get a chance. I couldn't have gotten any if you guys hadn't put on such a good event.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out to the Mckenna Benefit at O'Reilly Last night! :thumbsup:


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

